# engine and tranny help!



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

i have a datsun 76 620 with a l20b motor in it and a 3 speed automatic transmission and im wondering if i put a L16 motor if it will bolt right up to the existing transmission?
thanks,


----------

